# extras on purchase



## duds (Sep 23, 2007)

Can anyone inform me the best place to buy the likes of hook up power leads, gas bottles, wheel levelling chocks etc. I am buying a new M/H. No doubt these extras could be bought from supplying dealer but could be more expensive?


----------



## brandywine (Aug 28, 2007)

When we bought ours & it was S/hand, I asked to see everything working and the dealer threw in a lead & 1 13kg gas bottle. (He had to connect everything up to show that the gas & 240v worked & then gave them to me).

Try Outdoorbits on here.

Good luck with the new MH


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Most accessories - http://www.outdoorbits.com/. As a subscriber, you get a 5% discount off the web prices.

The gas comes from either the dealer or any caravan / camping shop or a local tool hire company. I think the prices for gas may be fixed by Calor, so there should be no difference.

Check with your dealer that he doesn't do special offers since you bought from them. We get a discount from the shop at http://www.highbridgecaravans.co.uk/ since we bought our motorhome from them. I think it's 10%.

Also, look at Ebay for things like hookup cables and wheel chocls - it's sometimes cheaper, although you it can be a riskier business buying off Ebay.

Gerald


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

duds said:


> Can anyone inform me the best place to buy the likes of hook up power leads, gas bottles, wheel levelling chocks etc. I am buying a new M/H. No doubt these extras could be bought from supplying dealer but could be more expensive?


Loads on ebay, just type in search what you are looking for.

Regards


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Extras*

Hi

There are many online retailers such as www.outdoorbits.com www.towsure.com and www.riverswayleisure.com

Places like Argos are good too.

As for levelling chocks - I had some and they collapsed. I now use pieces of wood of various lengths. These are very hard wood and were free of charge out of the skip at the local timber yard. The owner just asked for "something" to be placed in the air ambulance collecting tin.

Here is a list of extras that I carry.....

1 x 25m hook up lead
1 x 15m hook up lead
1 x 5 m hook up lead - adjusted for reverse polarity
1 x 50m hose pipe
1 x 2 gallon jerrican
1 x waste water hog
1 x set of silver screen covers
1 x funnel
1 x very short piece of hose for when on a fully serviced pitch
1 x flexi waste water pipe - from the pond shop
1 x adaptor to I could park at your house and plug into a three pin plug
1 x adaptor as above for use overseas
Various adaptors for connecting hose pipes to taps
1 x bucket
Various planks of wood for levelling
Tarpaulin sheet
Various adaptors for the Gaslow system 
Toilet cassette fluid
Elasticated luggage straps

This just seems to go on for ever and a day

plus....

hammers, water proof tape, screws, screwdrivers, saw, tree loppers, masking tape, sponges, cleaning stuff, long handled cleaning brush....

You should also find a lot of stuff in ASDA, Tesco and the like.

Russell


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Duds

Best idea would be to come along to the show at Shepton in January, bring a wad of cash and your credit card. You'll go home with everything you need and a good many things you didn't realise you needed until you saw them.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: Extras*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> There are many online retailers such as www.outdoorbits.com www.towsure.com and www.riverswayleisure.com
> 
> ...


Now I know why you went for the tag axle Russell!!!!! :wink: 
Andy


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Extras*

Hi Andy

That lot used to fit in the other Swift too. The majority of it was deemed as "essentials" and very little as been added to the list since full timing, other than the extra power leads.

Russell

PS - I am hoping Chris (Grizzly) comes along soon as she is in possession of a very useful extra that I am still looking for!


----------



## 104705 (May 24, 2007)

I read recently, sorry I can't remember where, but the advice was to buy essentials such as hookup and leave the rest until you need them. The author told the story of going shopping with credit card in hand buying everything that he thought he would need and what he had been advised to buy. Much of his purchases remained unused and were eventually sold off at a car boot sale.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Freetochat said:


> I read recently, sorry I can't remember where, but the advice was to buy essentials such as hookup and leave the rest until you need them. The author told the story of going shopping with credit card in hand buying everything that he thought he would need and what he had been advised to buy. Much of his purchases remained unused and were eventually sold off at a car boot sale.


You're right Freeto' we have a fold flat hose cassette we've never had occasion to use and we called in at Barrons last summer on the way to the Highlands to pick up a midge zapper and never saw a midge in the week or so we were up there. It's got to be the best midge repeller ever!!! :roll:

Andy


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Basics*

Hi

On my first ever trip away, I had gas in the cylinders, screen covers and....... food and wine.

Big mistake was not having a hose or a jerrican.

Russell


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

As this topic is about accessories anybody any suggestions where i could get a cable tidy to put my 25 metre hook up on and another for my 15 metre hose.Don't want great big ones that take up half the storage.Have looked in B&Q no joy, probably could do with a couple of those that shops use to hold electric cable.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

grumpyman said:


> As this topic is about accessories anybody any suggestions where i could get a cable tidy to put my 25 metre hook up on and another for my 15 metre hose.Don't want great big ones that take up half the storage.Have looked in B&Q no joy, probably could do with a couple of those that shops use to hold electric cable.


This any good? £10-99p


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks for that do you know if this will fit in the side lockers on the Autocruise Renoir.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Cable storage*



grumpyman said:


> As this topic is about accessories anybody any suggestions where i could get a cable tidy to put my 25 metre hook up on and another for my 15 metre hose.Don't want great big ones that take up half the storage.Have looked in B&Q no joy, probably could do with a couple of those that shops use to hold electric cable.


Hello

These are the type I used. I did not bother with the storage bag although for a couple of pounds extra, might have been worth while.

Cable storage

Russell


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Russell/John
Thanks for the information given me something to look at.
Dave


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

grumpyman said:


> Thanks for that do you know if this will fit in the side lockers on the Autocruise Renoir.


Sorry dont know the size of your locker and we don't for some reason specify the size on website and I am not on site so cannot measure it.


----------

